# Australian BHMs?



## flippedover (Feb 12, 2008)

Are there any posting (or for that matter just lurking) on this forum? I've considered getting one shipped but to be honest, I don't think I could afford the freight.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 12, 2008)

you might be able to if you buy in bulk


----------



## pete375lbs (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm from Perth, Western Australia


----------



## flippedover (Feb 12, 2008)

Ah so they do exist! You've got a fabulous figure, Pete. Perhaps a little on the slender side, but luscious all the same  I'm in Melbourne, by the way.


----------



## flippedover (Feb 12, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> you might be able to if you buy in bulk



Well short of finding a guy with an appetite and surreptitiously fattening him up I don't know what else to do. Just swoon over all the man-candy here I suppose! :smitten:


----------



## topher38 (Mar 8, 2008)

flippedover said:


> Well short of finding a guy with an appetite and surreptitiously fattening him up I don't know what else to do. Just swoon over all the man-candy here I suppose! :smitten:


as the song says someday your prince with come.. or Henry the VIII... :wubu:


----------



## Goreki (Mar 8, 2008)

flippedover said:


> Well short of finding a guy with an appetite and surreptitiously fattening him up I don't know what else to do. Just swoon over all the man-candy here I suppose! :smitten:


You know, I've noticed that there are more BHMs in the outer suburbs, like ringwood. So if you're out that way an need groceries, you get to walk around the shopping centre looking for them 

I'm dissapointed by the lack of talent down here as well.


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 8, 2008)

There used to be at least 3 or 4 other Aussie blokes posting round these parts. Don't know where they've gone these days.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## flippedover (Mar 9, 2008)

topher38 said:


> as the song says someday your prince with come.. or Henry the VIII... :wubu:




Henry the VIII! 
OK, maybe a few centuries' worth of advances in obstetrics and divorce laws count for _something_, but I'm still not convinced I'd take my chances with that one.


Although I kind of dig those Tudor costumes.


----------



## flippedover (Mar 9, 2008)

Goreki said:


> You know, I've noticed that there are more BHMs in the outer suburbs, like ringwood. So if you're out that way an need groceries, you get to walk around the shopping centre looking for them
> 
> I'm dissapointed by the lack of talent down here as well.



I'm a northern suburbs girl through and through, so going out to Ringwood is like crossing the Mason-Dixon line. That said, you're right about the outer suburbs...Maybe we Melbourne FFAs need to start going out hunting in packs


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 9, 2008)

Brisbane lad myself.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 9, 2008)

flippedover said:


> I'm a northern suburbs girl through and through, so going out to Ringwood is like crossing the Mason-Dixon line. That said, you're right about the outer suburbs...Maybe we Melbourne FFAs need to start going out hunting in packs




Where are you from again? Epping? Brunswick?

I am not an FFA, but I did see the most gorgeous man yesterday who was a really big boy. I was at Shul and he was visiting from Israel as a guest of one of the local Jewish organizations.
Anyway he sang one of the prayers, and he had an absolutely incredible voice and presence. He later gave a speech about the IDF, as he is a fairly high level officer in their ranks.
He was so gorgeous.
He is going back to Israel as he is only here for a short stay for a number of speaking engagements.
It was a pleasant Saturday morning for me.


----------



## tardinha (Mar 9, 2008)

Sydney here...


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

I wish I was from Australia. Then I'd understand those hilarious Frankston jokes.


----------



## flippedover (Mar 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Where are you from again? Epping? Brunswick?



I'm in Preston. And keeping my eyes peeled


----------



## flippedover (Mar 9, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> I wish I was from Australia. Then I'd understand those hilarious Frankston jokes.



Has Frankston's reputation really traveled that far afield? Amazing!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 9, 2008)

flippedover said:


> I'm in Preston. And keeping my eyes peeled



I am in Caulfield, but my sister and her hub live in West Preston. Small world.

Frankston? Well let's not go there shall we.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm a big fan of "The Chasers War on Everything".


----------



## Shosh (Mar 9, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> I'm a big fan of "The Chasers War on Everything".



Yeah the Chaser boys are ok. They love getting all up in yer grill.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

They did a "report" on the Wesboro Baptist Church here in America that was hilarious. If you're ever on youtube, check it out.


----------



## Princey (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm in Melbourne (inner city) but I think I'm a little too small atm - I'm only about 90kgs!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 9, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> They did a "report" on the Wesboro Baptist Church here in America that was hilarious. If you're ever on youtube, check it out.




Yes, no stunts that those boys pull surprise me anymore.

Australians are pretty irreverent, and anybody be they a celebrity or man on the street is fair game. 

Lampooning politicians and celebrities is a national sport in Australia.


----------



## flippedover (Mar 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I am in Caulfield, but my sister and her hub live in West Preston. Small world.
> 
> Frankston? Well let's not go there shall we.



Ah...well technically I'm in West Preston but for all intents and purposes the postcodes are the same so I usually just gloss it as 'Preston' for those who aren't in the know. Interestingly, _my_ sister used to live in Caulfield not long ago too... just ridiculous.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Yes, no stunts that those boys pull surprise me anymore.
> 
> Australians are pretty irreverent, and anybody be they a celebrity or man on the street is fair game.
> 
> Lampooning politicians and celebrities is a national sport in Australia.




I find this to be hilarious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vgt7hKZKvjk.


----------



## beckyking (Mar 11, 2008)

Distance shouldn't be a problem if you really interested in someone, right?


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Mar 11, 2008)

flippedover said:


> Are there any posting (or for that matter just lurking) on this forum? I've considered getting one shipped but to be honest, I don't think I could afford the freight.



Im having a special. Free shipping on all orders over 400 lbs


----------



## flippedover (Mar 11, 2008)

tribaltattoos75 said:


> Im having a special. Free shipping on all orders over 400 lbs



 You're pretty cute...might have to take you up on that one


----------



## Yelsa (Jun 5, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> I wish I was from Australia. Then I'd understand those hilarious Frankston jokes.



BHM from around Frankston here. It's somewhat amazing how many jokes are made about such a smallish area, and unfortunately most of them aren't too far off reality.

(This is my first post, I think. I'll post a proper intro thing at some stage, when I can take some pics to add)

Edit: Sorry to dig up a few month old thread, but it seemed appropriate that I post here.


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 5, 2008)

I really hope to make it there for a vacation one day. Nice to know we have lots of friends there to give us advise on what to see


----------



## Goreki (Jun 6, 2008)

Yelsa said:


> BHM from around Frankston here. It's somewhat amazing how many jokes are made about such a smallish area, and unfortunately most of them aren't too far off reality.
> 
> (This is my first post, I think. I'll post a proper intro thing at some stage, when I can take some pics to add)
> 
> Edit: Sorry to dig up a few month old thread, but it seemed appropriate that I post here.



Hello! Thanks for posting! We definately need more melbournites around here. Soon we will have enough for our own revolution!... or party... or meetup... or something!

I'm sorry you live near Frankston . Some of my relatives live down that way too, actually. At least the Savers isn't too bad.


----------



## Yelsa (Jun 6, 2008)

Fortunately I live far enough out of Frankston that I can avoid the negative connotations associated with it. 

There were a few Melbourne peoples from another forum trying to organise a meet up a while back, but I don't think it ever happened, at least anything more than a couple of people showing up.


----------



## buckley_heath (Jun 8, 2008)

Another Melbourne lad here - Living in Richmond  ...Formerly of Brisvegas!
I'm surprised, there's quite a few us in Melbs.


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Jun 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lampooning politicians and celebrities is a national sport in Australia.


Amen to that  ... It's about time we had another decent comedy series on TV - Comedy Inc just doesn't cut it I don't think...


----------



## bellybuild (Aug 1, 2013)

BHM (well getting there) in the lovely north end of Melbourne


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 2, 2013)

bellybuild said:


> BHM (well getting there) in the lovely north end of Melbourne



*BB...how about an intro/photo, after you resurrect a thread from the dead of 5 years.........it's ETIQUETTE*


----------



## bellybuild (Aug 2, 2013)

Apologies...I am new to this forum stuff, I didn't mean to offend!!

I copied this from my post in the Australian Introduction thread....

Checking-in here

Name: AJ
Age: 26
Location: Melbourne
Profession: Chemist, working as a part-time back-scratcher
Music: Rock, metal, funk, punk, hardcore - basically Soundwave 
Likes: Music, tech, air guitar
Dislikes: Light rain, dog hair, scammers

Nice to greet you all!


----------

